# Гемангиома ли это?



## juli80 (30 Мар 2013)

10 лет назад был сильный ушиб крестца. Сейчас снова беспокоили боли в этом месте. Сделала МРТ поясничного отдела. В описании все отлично, но при этом указано подозрение на Гемангиомы в S2-S3 позвонках(8 и 10 мм). Снимки прилагаю. Невролог, сказал, что болей быть не должно, рефлексы отличные,но боли есть. Смущает, что гемангиомы в этих позвонках, где и был ушиб, хотя гемангиомы,вроде бы, от травм не появляются. Будьте добры , подтвердите диагноз.


----------



## vbl15 (30 Мар 2013)

Очень плохое качество, но похоже на гемангиомы


----------



## juli80 (30 Мар 2013)

vbl15 написал(а):


> Очень плохое качество, но похоже на гемангиомы


Есть запись МРТ на диске, могу предоставить. Почему боль в этом месте? Гемангиома же не должна причинять какого-либо дискомфорта. Посоветуйте, к врачу какой специализации обратиться.

Добрый день, у меня в телах позвонков S2-S3 гемангиомы 8-10мм соответственно, беспокоят периодически боли. Скажите пожалуйста, можно делать иглоукалывание в этом месте? Заранее спасибо!

Здравствуйте,у меня 2 гемангиомы в телах позвонков S2-S3, какие физиопроцедуры можно делать при таком диагнозе? Гинеколог на этапе планирования беременности рекомендует санаторно-курортное лечение, хотелось бы узнать, что можно, что нельзя.

Здравствуйте, можно при гемангиоме , а у меня их 2 S2-S3 (8-10мм), ехать на море, и как долго можно пребывать на солнце?


----------



## vbl15 (11 Апр 2013)

Можно. Живите как будто не делали МРТ


----------



## juli80 (11 Апр 2013)

спасибо большое за быстрый ответ!!..))


----------

